# Civic Type-R Keyed



## JoshW (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Any advice around this I'd really appreciate. Basically I came to my car on Tuesday morning to find my car keyed all the way down the side (done outside my house). Can feel the scratch with my fingernail so I'm guessing this is too deep to polish out.

Is there any DIY repair that will work on this or is it a case of panel resprays.

Many Thanks,
Josh


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I think that is a respray job, machine polishing will not remove that and i doubt wet sanding will do that much to it. Sorry but i think that is your best option


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Paint required tbh


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Feel sorry for you fella, right over the Christmas holiday, mindless . Like Muzzer said, a respray is on the cards.


----------



## JoshW (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, was absolutely gutted when I seen it; so visible as well on a black car . Would a ChipsAway repair on this suffice or is it going to be better visiting a body shop and having the whole panels done?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Bodyshop only, dont even consider chips away or a similar type company. The repair area is far too large. Expect to pay around £450-600 for the full side painting.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Basecoat in deep scratches, clearcoat dropped in finer scratches
Leave to harden off...
Block with 800, 1500, 3000
Polish it up

Would look 95% better imo and save painting the side

If a scratch disappears when wet, they'll normally flat out...


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you or anyone else nearby have the tools then it is worth giving it a try.

Here is an old post when my wife's car was attacked by a shopping trolley.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313791


----------



## JoshW (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll take some clearer pictures and hopefully you guys will be able to guide me in the right direction as to sorting this. I don't have the greatest range of equipment like a compressor but can get hold of quite a bit of equipment should I need it

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Feel for you cant understand the mentality of these morons


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

There are some Wright a*** h**** out there I can understand why you would be gutted I hope you find who did it


----------



## JoshW (Dec 31, 2012)

Absolutely, especially when it's on my pride and joy. Wish I could find who did it but sadly the police are usless in this case also. Unfortunately I don't have a driveway and no CCTV system so I'm really wary of paying out £500 for a repair in case it happens again . May have to take up spraying as a hobby


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

What can you say that is soul destroying to get to your pride and joy and be greeted with that done by mindless retards.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats **** mate. I had the same car done earlier this year. Such a cowardly thing to do to someones pride and joy.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Mate, there are some real scum out there and I feel your pain completely. BUT that can most certainly be improved without spending £££ in the bodyshop. It has happened to me too.

As the car is black it will be even easier and give better results.

Get some touch up mixed to your shade. Clean the scratch with some grey scotch and panel wipe so the paint has a good base. Do a couple coats with a toothpick making sure the scratch is not fully filled but the scratch is covered. Then do the same with clear coat. Wait a few days and wetsand down with 1500-2500 and machine polish up. Its worth a go at the minimum if your going to go to the bodyshop as it can potentially save you hundreds.

Heres mine (i had both sides keyed, some bits down to the metal. Mine is a pearl paint so its harder to match but still the results were good enough that I felt I didnt need to spend hundreds in the bodyshop)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

waqasr said:


> Mate, there are some real scum out there and I feel your pain completely. BUT that can most certainly be improved without spending £££ in the bodyshop. It has happened to me too.
> 
> As the car is black it will be even easier and give better results.
> 
> ...


Lovely repair work, just goes to show what can be achieved and all is not lost :thumb:


----------

